# A random comic



## artspam (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello!

Well, ive been just doing this thing for fun, also i wanna improve at doing comics and story telling. So, hope you like the first pages! I still havent figured out a title to it, it will come in a while i hope. So, there you have it!








www.furaffinity.net: A random comic 1/? by ArtSpam​


----------

